# Adobe PhotoShop CS3



## rhyguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you resize images in CS3 without it getting blurry?

i'm trying to make some new icons


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

I think someone else can answer this much better. If you're resizing a picture with a high resolution to an image with a small dimension, the computer tries to keep the original image, but because of the dimensions, the resolution doesn't change. So if you have 100x100 image, and try to shrink it down to 10x10, in that 10x10 you only have 100 pixles, vs the 100x100 where you have a nice resolution of 10000 pixles. Not sure if that made any sense at all... in other words you can't just resize a picture because of resolution. Unless you resize to say a 1 inch by 1 inch picture, and in that one inch picture you have the same resolution as the original image did at say 10inch by 10inch... lol I even confused myself.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 28, 2007)

how can i make an image bigger?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 28, 2007)

Simple answer: No.

Long answer: If the DPI is 72, no. If it's more then 72, you can reduce to 72 for larger image without losing quality on your monitor, but print quality will suffer. And I'd say like, 99% of images on the internet are 72 DPI.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 28, 2007)

ohk, thanks

i guess i'll just look on google for icons


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> ohk, thanks
> 
> i guess i'll just look on google for icons



google never fails to me ^^


----------



## OSW (Sep 28, 2007)

the best thing to make images bigger - Alien Skin Blowup (a PS plugin)

downsizing without getting blurry... hmm, surely there must be a way. usually automatically when the image is downsized it is blurred at some points to make it look more like the original picture.

but i dunno.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 28, 2007)

Vectors are your friend when you need to create graphics... but photo manipulation is another old history, my friend... do it bigger!


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 29, 2007)

Downsizing an image of ANY dpi should not give you a blurry result; on the contrary, the end image should be sharper. This is a common technique used in anime releases, sub groups will release the videos at a resolution slightly under its original to sharpen the picture up a bit. 

Upsizing an image will always leave you with a slightly more blurry/less defined picture, of any resolution. 72dpi is obviously the worst, at around 300-350 dpi you can get away with a lot without losing too much quality. Note that dpi is a print term, the higher the dpi of an image when viewed on a monitor the higher the dimensions of the picture, as a monitor is only a set dpi, whereas a printed picture on paper can range from 72-600 and beyond.


----------

